# New Tusc. County Pheasant Reserve



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

There's a new bird hunting place near Urichsville. Go to timesreporter.com and its in the sports section. Has prices and phone numbers.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

http://www.timesreporter.com/left.php?ID=37521&r=10&Category=2


----------

